
Do you use faker.js in production? A Patreon campaign to support faker.js dev - _Marak_
https://www.patreon.com/marak
======
_Marak_
faker.js could use your help to ensure continued development.

If you've had success using faker.js in past, please let me know. Any
testimonials would be appreciated.

